# A Commitment to Minimalist Living



## Keesha (Mar 27, 2019)

Here are 7 small steps for the Beginner Minimalist 


1/. Write it down. 
Make a list of all the reasons you want to live more simply 
2/. Discard Duplicates 
3/. Declare a clutter free zone - choose an area of your home as an example of how you’d like your entire environment to be
4/. Travel lightly - take less things
5/. Dress with less - discard things you never or rarely wear
6/. Simplify meals - make a menu before shopping. 
7/. Save $1,000 for emergency funds 


The idea of living a minimalist lifestyle has intrigued me for a while but especially now that I’m aging. Watching my parents age I’m learning many things of ‘what not to do’ that I’m taking with me and one main thing is to get rid of stuff while I can. 


With Dementia setting in with old age, it only seems practical to want to de clutter and only have the things around that matter. It’s so much easier to find things and it offers more space for doing the things you enjoy the most. 


Some of the things on the list I definitely have. There are a few clutter free rooms, theres an emergency fund, and we try to simplify meals by buying what’s on sale and creating a menu from that. 


This is extremely important to me but I have decided to really crack down and actually do this. 


Commitments for this week :


    ⁃    create a dumpster pile 
    ⁃    drop off duplicates to goodwill 
    ⁃    go through closet and purge
    ⁃    collect things for consignment shops 


I’m determined to do this so am making myself accountable. 
Nagging about how I am doing is encouraged. We need to start decluttering as a pre-step to downsizing. 

So far I’m going through a room at a time. It gets completely stripped, cleaned and painted and the stuff that goes back is drastically limited.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 27, 2019)

I found that putting everthing you own into a sea container, and only taking out what you use during the following year, automatically downsizes things.

Goodwill loved me for the donations


So did the hoarders down the path


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 27, 2019)

I keep at it and am making progress.

This year I'm getting rid of one item/day, mostly books.

The hardest part for me has been the realization that so many of the things that I've cherished all of my life have no meaning or value to anyone else.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 27, 2019)

Good luck, y'all.      I am not a minimalist and have no desire to be.   This is our home and I'll live in it the way I want until I die, then the kids can deal with it.   (Payback for all those hours I spent chauffeuring them and sitting on wooden benches watching their sporting events.)    I don't have a lot of clutter but I enjoy my things, so I'll just do what I do.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 27, 2019)

Haha. I don’t have kids to leave it to. 
I’m going to take it slowly. I’ll sell some stuff on our free local online places and throw a lot out. 
Thats the most difficult thing is throwing stuff out but I ONLY want stuff around me that has personal value to me and / or family. We have so much stuff that we never use. 

My parents may have to sell their home soon so we are the ones that have to go through that and they have a lot of stuff. 
We aren’t sure what to do with their stuff yet but my dad’s workshop is a bit scary. nthego:


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 27, 2019)

I am a believer.  The books are/were the hardest to get rid of, I love books.  The grandchildren were arguing over who would inherit them, lol, packed them up and sold them to a used book store, problem solved.

When we moved, two years ago, we let the children and neighbors clean out a lot.  In the new house, we have very little.  I question every purchase.  The kids took most of his tools and recently we had to buy a small sander.  Really thought before the purchase, but finally the bathroom door closes correctly, yay.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 27, 2019)

Why not have a yard sale?


----------



## gumbud (Mar 27, 2019)

I can identify!! - my son dropped in the other day and I took him to my cd/dvd collection - he took less than six and said ' that'll do dad' - it was then that I realized that if the family didn't want them then no one did - so I bagged them and offered a couple of bags to my fil who is a horder and my wife put the rest in the spare bedroom cos she wants to look through them and she's a horder!

I look around now AND could even start again. I think there are those who can do it and those who can't that's it! but I remember and old cliff richard song once very famous "travellin light" - 'got no bags or baggage to keep me down - I'm travel so light my feet don't touch the ground'

it's a work in progress - did my stand alone filing cabinet the other week - anyone got one of those still - so much paper work - look at it this week and still needs culling. Got dinner suits I'll never use again - well probably not!


----------



## Keesha (Mar 27, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Why not have a yard sale?


I have been wanting to have a yard sale for a long time now but I decided against it after the things people said they were like. 
They said unless you plan on giving away everything then yard sales are a waste of time. Plus I’m not sure how I’d feel about 
haggling over price with a distant neighbour.  

Anyway, most people claimed that some people can become aggressive and I’m not sure how I’d handle that type of thing. 
I can be confrontational when pushed. I’m not afraid to back down. 
Its left a bad impression in my mind so I’m hoping some other members add some positive comments about having them. 
Im still sitting in the fence about it. 
I’m not exactly a social butterfly. 

We have one room full of stuff and I would like to use that room as a hobby/music room once more.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 27, 2019)

Would love to have a yard sale but I live in a condo.  The Salvation Army is coming by for a pickup next week. A lady is picking up 5 boxes of books tomorrow.  Youngest daughter wants the Agatha Christie books, another picked out the cookbooks she wanted.  I am slowly getting there and just keeping things that bring me pleasure.  Keeping and using the china and crystal for now.  I would like to move to a smaller condo in the next few years.  My girls have nicer things than I do and they have taken what they want for now.  Grands are not interested in material things right now and that is good.  Told everybody a couple of years ago to give me gift cards for birthdays and Christmas now and I can buy what groceries etc. I need now. So far they have complied as I am through with a lot of dusting, etc. Got a lot of gift cards for the holidays and its been nice to splurge every now and then for something special at the grocery store that I would not have bought otherwise.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 27, 2019)

My house is clutter free...

Unfortunately my barn and shack are not.....

I have labeled containers of so much stuff...I can't part with.

Things I got when my daddy passed, that have absolutely no meaning to anyone but me....

It really is ridiculous why I can't part with them, no one will ever know what they mean.

I have, in the past gotten rid of a lot, the mood just has to strike me and then I can do it.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 27, 2019)

I don't have a lot of clutter, but not minimalist either. I like my few framed prints, gave away most of my books at least 10 years ago, just keeping my art books.

I just gave my large crock pot to my ex daughter in law since I only used it for pulled pork which I can do in my little $10. crock. Or a low oven.

Keesha, you have a great plan. I'm more a spur of the moment type and will unload a box or a bag or two now and then. I never did have a lot of clothes or shoes.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 27, 2019)

Most of our stuff collectively is from duplicates, books, tools, and materials from sporadic hobbies like sewing, jewelry making so I have bins of unused fabric, notions, trims, etc., and then beads, wire and gemstones. These are items that I’ll sell. 

The extra clothes I have is mainly from the fact that I lost weight and then kept some of the sizes just in case I gained it back. 
I’m no longer entertaining that idea and will throw out clothes out that don’t fit me.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 27, 2019)

Seeker said:


> My house is clutter free...
> 
> Unfortunately my barn and shack are not.....
> 
> ...


I’m a bit  the same. I get attached to material objects because they represent happy memories and it feels as though throwing the things away would be disvaluing and disrespecting the givers. It’s an emotional thing.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 27, 2019)

My reason for painting is because one room hadn’t been painted in about 15 years. At one point in time I actually liked the colour. Now I wonder what the heck was I thinking. The hallway had ball marks on the walls from playing with the dogs. 
Theres nothing that will spruce up a house quicker than a fresh few coats of paint. With lighter colours it gives  the room an illusion of being bigger. It’s really nice. I’ll take pictures when one room is all finished. I need to frame the window.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 27, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I’m a bit  the same. I get attached to material objects because they represent happy memories and it feels as though throwing the things away would be disvaluing and disrespecting the givers. It’s an emotional thing.




True...It's like if you just throw it away you are throwing away a part of you....

Pieces of me....and there are so few left.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 27, 2019)

Seeker said:


> True...It's like if you just throw it away you are throwing away a part of you....
> 
> Pieces of me....and there are so few left.


Exactly. The crazy thing is that I have so many handmade things at my parents house that I’ve made over the years and a couple of things my deceased brother made that I would like to keep.  That’s going to be tough going through their house. It’s quite an emotional thing. 

Aren’t you looking after your mom now and what did she do with all her stuff?


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 27, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I have been wanting to have a yard sale for a long time now but I decided against it after the things people said they were like.
> They said unless you plan on giving away everything then yard sales are a waste of time. Plus I’m not sure how I’d feel about
> haggling over price with a distant neighbour.
> 
> ...



DON'T DO IT!!!

I certainly won't be having a yard sale.  First off, I helped a friend with one a while ago and it was NOT a pleasant experience.  Many people are rude and aggressive and expect you to basically give stuff away.  Some are thieves; some bring little kids who knock stuff off tables and break it.  Secondly there is the huge amount of work in bringing everything outside and setting up and then carting everything that didn't sell back in. AND the fact that you don't really make much for all that work and hassle.  Also, if you've got a lot of glassware or knick knacks, people just don't buy that stuff any more

I just give my unwanted stuff to someone I know needs or wants it (like kitchen stuff to a young couple just starting out, for instance) or take it all to one of our local thrift shops.

I'm not a minimalist, but I'm just trying to get rid of the detritus of years of living in the same house.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 27, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Exactly. The crazy thing is that I have so many handmade things at my parents house that I’ve made over the years and a couple of things my deceased brother made that I would like to keep.  That’s going to be tough going through their house. It’s quite an emotional thing.
> 
> Aren’t you looking after your mom now and what did she do with all her stuff?



It IS a very emotional thing!


----------



## Keesha (Mar 28, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> DON'T DO IT!!!
> 
> I certainly won't be having a yard sale.  First off, I helped a friend with one a while ago and it was NOT a pleasant experience.  Many people are rude and aggressive and expect you to basically give stuff away.  Some are thieves; some bring little kids who knock stuff off tables and break it.  Secondly there is the huge amount of work in bringing everything outside and setting up and then carting everything that didn't sell back in. AND the fact that you don't really make much for all that work and hassle.  Also, if you've got a lot of glassware or knick knacks, people just don't buy that stuff any more
> 
> ...


Since I consider you a very sensible woman, I will take your word on this. 
Due to my medical conditions, it could very well turn into a nightmare. :hide: I think I’ll pass. Listing the expensive stuff is the only way I’ll donit then. I’m not good with dealing with aggressive people.


----------



## Ronni (Mar 28, 2019)

I tell my clients to take pictures of those large sentimental items that they haven't used in many years and that their kids don't want, but they just can't seem to part with. It's really quite ridiculous...some of my clients maintain 2 or more storage units for that kind of stuff, in some cases stuff they haven't even SEEN in years, and have stated they won't ever use again! 

One of my clients has told me several times that she needs to take Ron and me to her storage units so that we can see what's there and pick out whatever we want, preferably a LOT of whatever we want, as a "wedding gift."  She's serious, and is hopeful we will furnish our entire house with her stuff so that she can move some of it along!!! 

I haven't moved  into his house yet.  We need to finish the remodel of his master bedroom and bathroom complete with a new, large, walk in closet.  Meanwhile I'm slowly going through my stuff and getting rid of things, especially because we're combining households and so there are a lot of duplicates.  I downsized a whole bunch several years ago when I moved, so it's not like there's a bunch of stuff.  And we're both  tidy, uncluttery types, so we don't really collect much.  Even so, it's amazing what accumulates.  I went through his laundry room cabinets and drawers last weekend and organized everything.  It was the one room in his house that was a big disorganized.  He was amazed at the number of duplicates of things he had stashed in different places! We got rid of so much stuff and now there's so much room in every cabinet and drawer, rather than the entire space being crammed!  

Keesha, I admire your dedication and accountability!  You go girl!!!!


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 28, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Since I consider you a very sensible woman, I will take your word on this.
> Due to my medical conditions, it could very well turn into a nightmare. :hide: I think I’ll pass. Listing the expensive stuff is the only way I’ll donit then. I’m not good with dealing with aggressive people.



It really was an AWFUL day (or more accurately an awful weekend, because the whole thing took up most of the weekend, what with the taking out and taking back in and all and then figuring out what to actually DO with the stuff) and as an added bonus, it was VERY hot.  I'm also glad it was her stuff and not mine, because I don't think I would have been able to sit there  quietly and listen to people say stuff like "that's the ugliest chair I've ever seen" and are you really asking $2 for this piece of junk?"  Heat tends to make me even crabbier than usual, and I'm not sure I would been too polite about my suggestions about what they could do with their $2.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 29, 2019)

In te past when I had a yard sale I reduced the prices as the day went on.  What did not sell was taken to Goodwill.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 29, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> It really was an AWFUL day (or more accurately an awful weekend, because the whole thing took up most of the weekend, what with the taking out and taking back in and all and then figuring out what to actually DO with the stuff) and as an added bonus, it was VERY hot.  I'm also glad it was her stuff and not mine, because I don't think I would have been able to sit there  quietly and listen to people say stuff like "that's the ugliest chair I've ever seen" and are you really asking $2 for this piece of junk?"  Heat tends to make me even crabbier than usual, and I'm not sure I would been too polite about my suggestions about what they could do with their $2.


I’m not very tolerant of impatient people. At one time I was a total push over but I’ve done a complete one eighty and definitely lean toward the complete avoidance. That haggling thing would drive me insane and I could see myself possibly losing it to. 
Plus I think this would be too hard in our dogs. They aren’t used to many visitors. My girlfriend and her husband come over occasionally. Much less since I don’t allow her to invite herself over when it suites her. She’s been sulking ever since but my family comes first. Always!!! 

Thanks for sharing truthfully. You and I seem to have an equal amount of tolerance for general society, which is ......
slim to none. :lofl:


----------



## Keesha (Mar 29, 2019)

terry123 said:


> In te past when I had a yard sale I reduced the prices as the day went on.  What did not sell was taken to Goodwill.


Truthfully how did it go?


----------



## Keesha (Mar 29, 2019)

Ronni said:


> I tell my clients to take pictures of those large sentimental items that they haven't used in many years and that their kids don't want, but they just can't seem to part with. It's really quite ridiculous...some of my clients maintain 2 or more storage units for that kind of stuff, in some cases stuff they haven't even SEEN in years, and have stated they won't ever use again!
> 
> One of my clients has told me several times that she needs to take Ron and me to her storage units so that we can see what's there and pick out whatever we want, preferably a LOT of whatever we want, as a "wedding gift."  She's serious, and is hopeful we will furnish our entire house with her stuff so that she can move some of it along!!!
> 
> ...


You seem to be going through something similar in downsizing. It’s great that you are both in the same page. My mans been dropping off quite a bit of stuff to goodwill and is probably better at chucking things than I am. I’m too emotional about it but since I’ll be also purging my parents house I really need to prioritize and select to keep only things I truly value. 
Books. I’m the worst in this department. I’m a huge DIY’er so have books on just about how to do everything. 
I’m going to try and set up a little mini library. Perhaps I’ll group similar books and sell them as sets if books to get rid of more faster. 

The one thing I’m very pleased with is that I am fully committed this this. I’m currently also working on finishing our foyer and one bedroom. They are far from finished but coming along nicely. I’m into the silver grey tones lately. I’ve picked out a beautiful hanging light for the foyer and will hand paint some  large pictures. I’d like to try abstract art in acrylics. 
Ive also picked out a nice set of blinds for the bedroom. The are silver grey with a lovely pattern. 



I had a boozaka bubble gum pink room. :hide:
Yes that was tough to admit.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Mar 29, 2019)

:lofl: Good job, Keesha!

My daughter sent me this link yesterday (as in *hint hint, Mom*). It was called "What I Wish I Knew Before Starting Minimalism". Since my daughter is always on my side, I thought for sure the link was going to be a warning that if I get rid of anything, I'll mourn it's loss and be an emotional mess of epic proportions. BUT....no. Not this time. I guess things are getting serious  But she knows decluttering is my goal and she's just being supportive I guess.

So I checked out the link. Other than the fact that the video gal was a perfect, wrinkle-free millennial, who says she was happiest when all her possessions were in her backpack (what?), I actually enjoyed her video. I'm not sure I watched the same one as my daughter did (because there are many in a series) but I plan to watch some others of hers.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 29, 2019)

Everything in a back pack. I guess she won't be actually owning any big ticket items any time soon. No need to think about anything but herself/body. In the end though that's what it's about-biological existence.

Should add if you don't handle it for over a year isn't necessarily a good rule of thumb to throw out. I just recently pulled out a tool that I hadn't used in over five years. It worked and repaired the item for about 50 cents in tape. Tools are practical and useful as are many household items. Now a days so many rent/lease and have a landlord or car company do repairs for them I don't think they understand what it means to prepare for an emergency. Just like those who wait to get bottled water and batteries the day before a hurricane in the middle of hurricane season. Or see a flake of snow to buy a snow scraper and shovel in the middle of winter.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 29, 2019)

Lara said:


> :lofl: Good job, Keesha!
> 
> My daughter sent me this link yesterday (as in *hint hint, Mom*). It was called "What I Wish I Knew Before Starting Minimalism". Since my daughter is always on my side, I thought for sure the link was going to be a warning that if I get rid of it all, I'll wish I'd known I'd be an emotional mess of epic proportions over my loss of "old friends" and memories. BUT....no. Not this time. I guess things are getting serious  But she knows decluttering is my goal and she's just being supportive I guess.
> 
> So I checked out the link. Other than the fact that the video gal was a perfect, wrinkle-free millennial, who says she was happiest when all her possessions were in her backpack (what?), I actually enjoyed her video. I'm not sure I watched the same one as my daughter did (because there are many in a series) but I plan to watch some others of hers.


Lara darling......I do understand that backpack freedom as I’ve done a lot of hiking. It is tremendously liberating I agree. 
I was listening intently until I got to the part where she says some people becoming minimalists in a matter of two or three days but for others it take a few weeks or maybe enough months!
:lofl:Say what ???? She’s gotta he kidding :lol1:

But Thanks all the same :thankyou:


----------



## Keesha (Mar 29, 2019)

I’m quite proud of the fact that my closet has been stripped and has one coat of new paint.
Ive decided to take the closet doors off so everything is exposed. If it looks neat and cared for then it shouldn’t bother me which is a great incentive. I’m not planning to put everything back like it was. I really AM doing this. My new motto is LESS IS BEST!!!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 29, 2019)

Good for you Keesha! I admire those who can live the minimalist lifestyle. I like your list. Several items apply to me and a couple I'm working on. I've heard horror stories about survivors who's parents never got rid of anything. I have a friend who was literally shredding sensitive papers and documents for months. She actually wore out a shredder! I told her she could bag those papers and taken them to the industrial shredder truck I used to use that's sometimes stationed in an industrial area. The man charges $20 for about a lot of pounds and that paper is confetti in less than a minute...but she wouldn't do it. I have clothes I hadn't worn in years that I wind up being able to wear to an event and was glad I kept them. Clothes now are cheaply made and not much out there for us Boomers that looks decent unless you pay a fortune. Another issue...I have clothes for when I was smaller that I'm going to need again because I'm back on the weight loss track. In the past I have given several gallon bags of clothes to a local organization that assists women in various ways. 

I am currently in the process of purging...tossing out or giving away items I know I'll never use again.  And it feels good. Once a year I go through and streamline what's in my file cabinet. I doubt I'll ever make minimalist status but I will have a lot less stuff when I'm done.


----------



## Lara (Mar 29, 2019)

I hear ya' Keesha (and WhatInThe). 
I actually gave away my backpack because it wasn't bringing me joy


----------



## Keesha (Mar 29, 2019)

Lara said:


> I actually gave away my backpack because it wasn't bringing me joy


We speak the same language. :laugh:
I like how she states that there are many types of minimalists
Something she lacks is consideration of age. Many younger people travelled and hiked with the bare minimum and enjoyed it. 
You have different priorities when you get older. Not too many older people want to fit all their stuff into a bag nor is there any need. We can still live a luxurious life,..... just with a lot less stuff. I look forward to routines being easier. Cleaning would be much easier, finding things easier. I’m sure I can think of more pros as I go along.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 29, 2019)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I am currently in the process of purging...tossing out or giving away items I know I'll never use again.  And it feels good. Once a year I go through and streamline what's in my file cabinet. I doubt I'll ever make minimalist status but I will have a lot less stuff when I'm done.


Thanks OneEyedDiva. Purge and streamline! I like those two words. Those are good ones. It sounds like you have a good plan also. :thumbsup:


----------



## Seeker (Mar 29, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I look forward to routines being easier. Cleaning would be much easier, finding things easier



This is my goal.......:yes:


----------



## Lara (Mar 31, 2019)

Keesha said:
			
		

> I look forward to routines being easier


I look forward to decluttering my brain from to-do lists of decluttering my house. Seriously, it's on my mind everyday, 2-attics, garage, 6 closets, etc. I know that saps my energy...but one-day I'll be free. This morning I woke up at 5am, and asked myself, should I clean this oven or just throw it out.  

After I cleaned it, I decided to work on the sunroom. Plants in heavy pots everywhere (they come in for the winter, out on the deck for the summer). I had so many I couldn't reach some to water without losing my balance. 

My Aloe plant looks like a GIANT octopus! I'm not kidding. It's "tentacles" are meandering over the pot. I stepped on one by mistake and I heard it squish between the flagstone and my foot. Eww. And the older I get the heavier they are. 

:bowknot:


----------



## Keesha (Mar 31, 2019)

Lara said:


> ...,,and asked myself, should I clean this oven or just throw it out.
> :bowknot:



I feel that way about most things in this house. :yeah:


----------



## Linda (Mar 31, 2019)

If any of your are on Facebook you can join a decluttering group on there.  I find them quite interesting.  Just go to the search bar and put in "decluttering group" and see what comes up.


----------



## Leann (Mar 31, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> *I don't have a lot of clutter, but not minimalist either*.



Same here. I like the concept of minimalism but I'm not sure I'll be able to achieve it. However, I don't have a lot of clutter and have downsized considerably. I am also much more intentional with my spending so I'm not buying things just because they appeal to me in the moment. I wish I had lived like this when I was younger.


----------



## Uptosnuff (May 17, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I have been wanting to have a yard sale for a long time now but I decided against it after the things people said they were like.
> They said unless you plan on giving away everything then yard sales are a waste of time. Plus I’m not sure how I’d feel about
> haggling over price with a distant neighbour.
> 
> ...



I have been very successful with yard sales.  I've had several of them (in several different houses) and have made hundreds if not thousands of dollars off them over the years.  I financed a vacation to Vegas with one sale.  They are work, however.  And you need to be organized and prioritize the stuff you really want to sell.  Make sure you advertise it well, or you will not have a good turnout.  Surprisingly, with one of my yard sales, I made quite a bit of money getting rid of unwanted plants in my yard.  I sold hen and chicks, hostas, irises etc.  Washers and dryers, vacuums, sofas are all good sellers if your merchandise is in good shape.  

I did not find people to be that pushy or rude.  If you don't want to come down on an item, then don't.  At the end of the day, though, you have to decide if you want your price or if you want to get rid of it.

Good luck in what you decide to do!


----------



## grannyjo (May 17, 2019)

I'm gradually getting rid of things.

My daughter-in-law was here last weekend,  and I asked her if she would like a leather jacket I hadn't worn in over 50 years.  She loved it,  so she took it gratefully.

I've rid myself of heaps of ornaments I had in a display case - gave them to a local op shop - they sold them quite quickly.

Been reducing the amount of linen I keep in the cupboards too.  That goes to the same op-shop and they're glad to receive it.

Couldn't be bothered with having a garage sale - too much hard work to do alone.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 17, 2019)

I'm purging also. My problem is I enjoy so many hobbies. I have a place for my sewing,my wood working projects, gardening,pots,potting soil etc. Cooking,my old and new cookbooks. These items may not be in use all of the time but I switch off depending on the seasons and what I'd like to do at the time.
They are all organized but do take up room. It would be very hard for me to give up any one of my hobbies. 

I have made several trips to the Salvation Army and gotten rid of many knickknacks and clothes I'll never wear so I guess I'm making progress.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 17, 2019)

I'm chipping away at it a little every day.


----------



## Keesha (May 19, 2019)

Thank you for the encouragement in organizing our home. 
I’ve almost finished decluttering one entire room. Custom blinds  were ordered but they came with the turning wand right in the middle of the blinds which was terrible so I had to reorder them. Meanwhile I decided to change the colour of my room to something lighter that reflects more light. This should help with seasonal affective disorder. I also decided to add some spring and summer freshness so purchased this comforter, pillows and cool painting. The real seashells add such dimension. It’s so interesting I’m considering making my own version of it. 

Anyway this room wasn’t that disorganized so there wasn’t much to do. 
When the blinds arrive and are up I’ll post another picture. 
I’ve packed away three bags worth of stuff for goodwill which I’ll drop off tomorrow. 

Now I’m working on the hallway and hallway closet. 

Here is a picture of the new bedroom colours and the cool picture I found. In my eye it was a great match that added a theme. Those are dog stairs on the right. 


Here is a closer picture of the picture.


----------



## RadishRose (May 19, 2019)

Love that beach picture, Keesha. Cool way you arranged he pillows too, nice!


----------



## Keesha (May 19, 2019)

Uptosnuff said:


> I have been very successful with yard sales.  I've had several of them (in several different houses) and have made hundreds if not thousands of dollars off them over the years.  I financed a vacation to Vegas with one sale.  They are work, however.  And you need to be organized and prioritize the stuff you really want to sell.  Make sure you advertise it well, or you will not have a good turnout.  Surprisingly, with one of my yard sales, I made quite a bit of money getting rid of unwanted plants in my yard.  I sold hen and chicks, hostas, irises etc.  Washers and dryers, vacuums, sofas are all good sellers if your merchandise is in good shape.
> 
> I did not find people to be that pushy or rude.  If you don't want to come down on an item, then don't.  At the end of the day, though, you have to decide if you want your price or if you want to get rid of it.
> 
> Good luck in what you decide to do!


There have been others who have been very successful at having garage sales. There are so many pros, yet so many cons to consider. 

I really like  the idea that you sold hens, chicks, hostas and irises at the same sale. That seems quite laid back and easy going. Good for you. 

Garage sales are so long though. How long were you out each day? 8 to 9 hours?
That’s a long time. Soon I’m taking quite  a few items to some consignment shops. We have quite a few to choose from. 
It feels good getting rid of stuff.


----------



## Uptosnuff (May 19, 2019)

Keesha,  you're correct that the person having the garage sale is there a long time.  And when I had mine, usually it was a Friday. Saturday and Sunday.  So I did give up my whole weekend.  The upside was that I met a lot of people from the neighborhood,  sold a lot of stuff I no longer wanted, and usually I went in on the garage sale with at least one other person and that person got rid of her stuff, too.  Also, there is always merchandise left over at the end and we always took the leftovers to the Goodwill.  So, I not only got money from the sale, I got a tax write off from the Goodwill stuff to boot.

You really do have to decide if you want to put the time and effort into it.  You can make some good money, but that's not always guaranteed.  I think it depends on the neighborhood and the location, somewhat.  Is there anyone you can join up with to have a bigger, better sale?  That might help quite a bit.  Or does your neighborhood do a neighborhood garage sale?  I've been to those and they generate a lot of people walking through them.

Bottom line:  they can be fun and rewarding, but they can also be a lot of work with no guarantee of return.

Just curious, I know you want to clear out clutter now, but did you ever like going garage saling?


----------



## Keesha (May 19, 2019)

The time and effort that it takes to put on a successful yard sale, I’m more than willing to do. I’ll just need to have some help. 


The neighbourhood garage sale idea is a great one but we don’t live in a regular neighbourhood. We live in a rural area and only have two neighbours; one on each side and while I like them and get along with them, doing a garage sale with them would probably ruin all of that. We prefer to keep our distance. 


What I could do is ask family or friends to help. 
I’ll offer to pay them to make it worth their while. 


Have I been to many garage sales?
Not a lot of them. We have too much stuff already so my husband never wants to go. 
Perhaps I’ll start going just to see how they set it all up etc...,


This could take up my entire summer but it would be soooo worth it in the long run. 


Thanks for your time uptosnuff. That would really helpful.


----------



## Gary O' (May 19, 2019)

Find a neighborhood street sale
Join it

Hordes of folks cruise thru those
It’s how they spend their weekends
And they do spend

And…..(drum roll), you won’t be haggling with _*YOUR*_ neighbors 

Oh, and don’t haggle
Sell that stuff
You don’t wanna haul it home


----------



## Keesha (May 19, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Find a neighborhood street sale
> Join it
> 
> Hordes of folks cruise thru those
> ...



I heard a great idea on the radio the other day 
The idea came from a public school. They were putting on a ‘trunk’ sale. 
For $20 you could rent a spot to park your car and sell as much out of your car trunk as you could. 
Thats a good idea. Yours is a great idea also but we have a LOT of stuff. We might need a few weekends during the summer but if I put my mind to this I could actually do it. The liberation of having MUCH LESS STUFF would probably feel as good as losing a lot of weight. Exhilarating indeed. 

Thanks Gary.


----------



## Gary O' (May 19, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I heard a great idea on the radio the other day
> The idea came from a public school. They were putting on a ‘trunk’ sale.
> For $20 you could rent a spot to park your car and sell as much out of your car trunk as you could.
> Thats a good idea. Yours is a great idea also but we have a LOT of stuff. We might need a few weekends during the summer but if I put my mind to this I could actually do it. The liberation of having MUCH LESS STUFF would probably feel as good as losing a lot of weight. Exhilarating indeed.
> ...



If you decide to sell from your yard;

one word;

signage 




Big

bold

legible 

strategic places

use the word *HUGE
*

I had a tiny carport sale
used that word
folks said, 'you said it was huge!'

I said, 'it was...yesterday'


----------



## Ronni (May 20, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Thank you for the encouragement in organizing our home.
> I’ve almost finished decluttering one entire room. Custom blinds  were ordered but they came with the turning wand right in the middle of the blinds which was terrible so I had to reorder them. Meanwhile I decided to change the colour of my room to something lighter that reflects more light. This should help with seasonal affective disorder. I also decided to add some spring and summer freshness so purchased this comforter, pillows and cool painting. The real seashells add such dimension. It’s so interesting I’m considering making my own version of it.
> 
> Anyway this room wasn’t that disorganized so there wasn’t much to do.
> ...



If you posted a bedroom with its colors I'm not seeing it. 

I love the painting and I'm assuming that the bit of wall I can see behind it is your bedroom wall?   I also realized that I never commented on the color you chose for your foyer..that cool gray is very restful, a nice neutral color that you can dress up or down with brighter touches or keep it clean and cool looking.  

We're keeping to the neutral tones as we work on the master bedroom/bathroom.  Inside the closet is plain eggshell white. We haven't decided on the wall color yet..it will be a while before we're ready to repaint the bedroom.  We're still finishing up the closet and then we have to demolish the existing closet and bathroom in order to build a new one.  So lots of work to go before we're ready for finishing touches, but there's no downside to zeroing in on the general color family we want to stick to for the bathroom and bedroom.  

As your thread started out as a discussion of minimalist living, I want to comment on that too.  The concept appeals to me, but the practicalities of my life just prohibit true minimalism.  

I don't have any deep seated reason for keeping what I have as she discusses at the beginning of her video.   It's simply that I'm a realist.  Plus I like to approach my life in the most efficient manner possible.  Plus I have a busy social, professional and family life with lots of moving parts which is just the way I like it.  All of that translates to needing more stuff than fits in to a truly minimalist lifestyle.  So I compromise by staying very on top of what I have, routinely purging and de-cluttering.  I am more grateful than I can say that Ron is exactly the same way.  There isn't a month that goes by where he or I or the both of us aren't taking one or several bags or boxes to goodwill.  

My clients don't help!  They love to give me things...their clothes/shoes/purses/whatever from the closet purge we just did of their master closet, kitchen stuff, furniture, objets d'art, artwork, jewelry etc.  I have a circle of family and friends and worthy causes that I distribute the stuff to.  Some stuff I sell on ebay with the full knowledge and constant of my clients.  It's not every month, but there's a very consistent turnover, peaking at the beginning of the warmer months, and again at the beginning of the cooler months...both times are when clients are switching between their seasonal wardrobes and that process tends to launch them into a general decluttering mode.  

Keeping my stuff pared down is routine, ongoing habit.  Good thing to because I'd be overwhelmed very quickly with stuff if I didn't keep the outgo commensurate with the intake!


----------



## Keesha (May 21, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> If you decide to sell from your yard;
> 
> one word;
> 
> ...


I agree Gary. If I’m going to put that much effort into this than I need to put as much effort into advertising it and plenty of HUGE signs will do just that. We also have 1/2 of our garage and an outdoor tent garage to use in case it rains or even to store stuff. That’s a great idea.:yes:
Thanks.


----------



## Keesha (May 21, 2019)

I’m sorry Ronni,
I did post a picture of my room but then got a bit uncomfortable with it so took it down. 
Im a bit funny like that but most people here know that about me already. :hide: 

The wall colour is called ‘Silver Birch’ and it’s a hybrid between a light silver grey and cream colour. It really brightens up the room. My window doesn’t have the blind on it but I’ll show you what it looks like anyway. When the blind comes in and I put it up I’ll take pics of it and the newly organized closet. It is very organized now. Ridiculously so but I like it and to be brutally honest I’m not sure I can fully live a minimalist lifestyle. I’ve got far too many hobbies I can’t let go of that require lots of tools and raw materials but I get too much joy from them to let them go so won’t. 

Here is the picture with the bed showing the colours. 



And here is most of the room with the morning sun coming in.


----------



## Keesha (May 21, 2019)

And in the mirror you can see the door with all the stuff behind it :lofl:


----------



## Ronni (May 21, 2019)

What a lovely, restful room!  I love the color you chose!  And I really like how the painting helps draw the eye, the colors in it work so well with the walls and how you've dressed the bed.  

Who makes that color?  I really like it, and I'd like to know the brand  if you don't mind, because I have to choose a paint color for our bedroom and this looks like just the kind of thing I'm looking for.  Of course, in person it might be different, you know how color in photos online can look very different, but I'd love to check it out.

Good job Keesha!!!!


----------



## Keesha (May 21, 2019)

Thanks Ronni. 
Its by BEHR which is Home Depots brand and is better than other well known paint brands. 
Its the top end one in eggshell. It only requires one coat even to cover saturated colour. 

Before I used to pick out the bed clothes first and then pick the colour based on that. The problem with that is that everything has to then match those colours and the colours get old after a while. 
With picking neutral colours it gives the option to change bed clothes often which I like. 

You have Home Depots don’t you?


----------



## Ronni (May 21, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Thanks Ronni.
> Its by BEHR which is Home Depots brand and is better than other well known paint brands.
> Its the top end one in eggshell. It only requires one coat even to cover saturated colour.
> 
> ...



Yes ma’am. Ron uses Home Depot extensively and almost exclusively in his construction work. He puts all of his purchases on his Home Depot card, making it easier to track for taxes and also to invoice clients. 

I love Behr paint!  It’s what were used on the den, the high-end one you’re talking about, and the coverage is amazing!


----------



## Keesha (May 25, 2019)

Ronni said:


> Yes ma’am. Ron uses Home Depot extensively and almost exclusively in his construction work. He puts all of his purchases on his Home Depot card, making it easier to track for taxes and also to invoice clients.
> 
> I love Behr paint!  It’s what were used on the den, the high-end one you’re talking about, and the coverage is amazing!


My mistake Ronni. It isn’t a BEHR colour. It’s a CIL colour which was made into a high quality BEHR paint. 
I’ve got a link here.

https://www.cil.ca/Colour/Paint-Colours/Greys-Charcoals/70YY_72-041

In our Home Depot the exact colour is also called Ruffled Feathers. :lol:


----------



## Marie5656 (May 25, 2019)

*
I am all for downsizing.  Having no children to pass things on to, I feel that less is more right now.  I am slowly working on unloading many things that I no longer want or need.  I have 3 dressers in the house.  I do not NEED three. I am going to get rid of at least one of them.  Plus a couple of chairs, and the computer desk in my office that is now more of a junk collector than a functional desk.  
Eventually I want to get new carpets through the house, but want to move more things out before I do it.  By the end of summer I want everything I am moving out gone.  
*


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2021)

i need to do some more downsizing. i got crap i've had for years and never use.


----------



## Bellesfleurs (Jun 4, 2021)

I'm not into minimalism, but about this time a year ago I'd just finished up going through EVERYTHING from a 38-year marriage that was housed in a 2story, 4br, 2.5bath house with full basement and a large (stuffed) garage. My husband died at the end of December 2019, and I couldn't afford to stay there so had to get moved to smaller digs, as quickly as possible. It was a nightmare because I have disabilities w/mobility problems - so had to take my time going thru things. My husband had THIRTY - count 'em - 30 stuffed 13-gallon trash bags full of clothes. He really wasn't that much of a clothes horse, he just never threw anything away. Some of our stuff was sold in a couple weekends of "estate sale," some was just trashed, some (incl all tyhose clothes) went to Kidney Foundation, etc., and as little as possible came with me (probably still too much since I have a couple of "collections"- beads, yarn). So I think to myself I've done a good bit of the work for my son & DIL when they have to deal with my stuff. I hope they'll feel the same. At least, things are straightforward, mostly all in one place and all they'll have to do is ask themselves: Keep or Jettison?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 4, 2021)

Bellesfleurs said:


> I'm not into minimalism, but about this time a year ago I'd just finished up going through EVERYTHING from a 38-year marriage that was housed in a 2story, 4br, 2.5bath house with full basement and a large (stuffed) garage. My husband died at the end of December 2019, and I couldn't afford to stay there so had to get moved to smaller digs, as quickly as possible. It was a nightmare because I have disabilities w/mobility problems - so had to take my time going thru things. My husband had THIRTY - count 'em - 30 stuffed 13-gallon trash bags full of clothes. He really wasn't that much of a clothes horse, he just never threw anything away. Some of our stuff was sold in a couple weekends of "estate sale," some was just trashed, some (incl all tyhose clothes) went to Kidney Foundation, etc., and as little as possible came with me (probably still too much since I have a couple of "collections"- beads, yarn). So I think to myself I've done a good bit of the work for my son & DIL when they have to deal with my stuff. I hope they'll feel the same. At least, things are straightforward, mostly all in one place and all they'll have to do is ask themselves: Keep or Jettison?


I’m sorry for your loss. That must have been so difficult. I’m glad you managed  to  cope with your situation. Good for you. 
Did you not realize he was a hoarder ?
How are you doing now?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 4, 2021)

It’s been 2 years since I’ve written this thread and while I’m still not a complete minimalist, I’ve progressed so much.

I literally went through all our stuff, and put in into 1 of 4 piles;

1/  Keep 
2/. Trash 
3/.  Donate 
4/.  Sell 

Most of my work purging things was done because I had to so most of this downsizing took about 3 months.

Things I never thought I could part with were given away to charity. We filled a garbage dumpster in a matter of 2 weeks. We sold bigger items for very reasonable prices.

Now even here, I realize I need to do the above once more minus selling stuff. It’s either going in the garbage or getting donated. Unfortunately we couldn’t donate as much stuff as we wanted due to Covid so much of it felt very wasteful.


----------



## katlupe (Jun 5, 2021)

I am not a minimalist either, but have been trying to go through the things I have. To either donate or throw out. I carried stuff around with me for years, moving from one place to another. I think when my parents died and I had to go through their stuff (it was a nightmare!) it woke me up. I am working on doing this right now. Taking stuff to be donated at a thrift store. I don't have anyone to give things to and I can't sell on eBay any longer. I got rid of a lot of stuff there and was surprised that people bought some of it.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 5, 2021)

We are daily recycling or throwing away the ton of useless and OLD clutter away. Less driving. No eating out. Buy only bare essentials. Free amusement/entertainment/interests.


----------



## Ronni (Jun 5, 2021)

katlupe said:


> I am not a minimalist either, but have been trying to go through the things I have. To either donate or throw out. I carried stuff around with me for years, moving from one place to another. I think when my parents died and I had to go through their stuff (it was a nightmare!) it woke me up. I am working on doing this right now. Taking stuff to be donated at a thrift store. I don't have anyone to give things to and I can't sell on eBay any longer. I got rid of a lot of stuff there and was surprised that people bought some of it.


Why can’t you sell on eBay any more @katlupe?


----------



## katlupe (Jun 5, 2021)

Ronni said:


> Why can’t you sell on eBay any more @katlupe?


Because my apartment is subsidized housing and if I had any more income than what I get (from ss) would make my rent go up plus a mountain of paperwork every time I made sales.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 5, 2021)

katlupe said:


> I think when my parents died and I had to go through their stuff (it was a nightmare!) it woke me up. I am working on doing this right now.


Exactly. While my parents haven’t died, I did have to clean up their house before it got condemned as unsafe to inhabit and it was a HUGE wake up call to not have more than I need at any one time. I was surprised to learn how liberating it was to have less stuff as well as rewarding to have helped others out.


----------



## RobinWren (Jun 6, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I heard a great idea on the radio the other day
> The idea came from a public school. They were putting on a ‘trunk’ sale.
> For $20 you could rent a spot to park your car and sell as much out of your car trunk as you could.
> Thats a good idea. Yours is a great idea also but we have a LOT of stuff. We might need a few weekends during the summer but if I put my mind to this I could actually do it. The liberation of having MUCH LESS STUFF would probably feel as good as losing a lot of weight. Exhilarating indeed.
> ...


In England they call them boot sales, I loved to go when I was in the UK .


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 9, 2021)

My husband and I moved about 2 yrs ago. I made my 2 children and 3 Grandchildren come over and take whatever they wanted. The only thing I wanted to take with me was my pictures and of course my furniture. When my parents passed away I made my nieces and nephews and my children go over and take whatever mementoe's they wanted. I didn't take anything. The memories of my wonderful parents were more than enough for me.


----------

